# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Microwave Food Dangerous Deviod Of Nutrients

## Karl

I never used to think much of it but I was either reading about or heard on the Radio On my haull Overnight With COAST 2 COAST AM

Anyhow seems That MICROWAVES are MUTILATING FOOD the process destroys All Nutritional Value and Nutrients because its SEVERE RADIATION

Also ya cannot put METAL in Microwaves so Chemicals from PLASTIC Containers LEECH into our food and are CARCINOGENS "cancer causing agents"
 @OceanloverOH here you are the FOOD EXPERT

Are my TV DINNERS and the Microwave KILLING ME

----------

Cat (03-29-2014),OceanloverOH (03-19-2014)

----------


## Karl

I never used to think much of it but I was either reading about or heard on the Radio On my haull Overnight With COAST 2 COAST AM

Anyhow seems That MICROWAVES are MUTILATING FOOD the process destroys All Nutritional Value and Nutrients because its SEVERE RADIATION

Also ya cannot put METAL in Microwaves so Chemicals from PLASTIC Containers LEECH into our food and are CARCINOGENS "cancer causing agents"
 @OceanloverOH here you are the FOOD EXPERT

Are my TV DINNERS and the Microwave KILLING ME

----------


## Karl

@Trinnity DUPLICATE thread please ERASE or COMBINE RESPONSES

MY Mistake sorrry to make ya WORK

THAT double Click ya know

----------


## Irascible Crusader

Microwaves are harmless and pass right through your body millions of times daily. They exist on the radioactive spectrum below light, meaning that the wave frequency isn't high enough to cause any damage as compared to ultra-violet, x rays, and gamma rays and there's certainly no way for it to cause cancer.

Microwave ovens work using an emitter and reflector plates so that microwaves, which are otherwise harmless, are bounced around inside to the point it excites water molecules so they become hotter. It's why food heats up but your plate doesn't. The food contains water.  The science on this is very simple and microwaves are utterly harmless to the human body and the food you eat. The very worst microwaves can do to you is give you a burned tongue if you eat your food before it cools.

----------

Karl (03-19-2014),sparsely (03-27-2014)

----------


## Karl

> Microwaves are harmless and pass right through your body millions of times daily. They exist on the radioactive spectrum below light, meaning that the wave frequency isn't high enough to cause any damage as compared to ultra-violet, x rays, and gamma rays and there's certainly no way for it to cause cancer.
> 
> Microwave ovens work using an emitter and reflector plates so that microwaves, which are otherwise harmless, are bounced around inside to the point it excites water molecules so they become hotter. It's why food heats up but your plate doesn't. The food contains water.  The science on this is very simple and microwaves are utterly harmless to the human body and the food you eat. The very worst microwaves can do to you is give you a burned tongue if you eat your food before it cools.


I disagree about HOT CONTAINERS

If I use my Dishes "Corelle" but Microwave Stamp or GLASS that container gets VERY HOT and will BURNS ya fingers

Nonetheless can Microwave leech PLASTICS
 @Irascible Crusader

----------


## OceanloverOH

I basically only microwave in Corningware or other microwave-safe thick glass.  I could teach you to cook, @KarlChilders, but that's not much help when you're on the road and all you have is a microwave.

----------


## Karl

> I basically only microwave in Corningware or other microwave-safe thick glass.  I could teach you to cook, @KarlChilders, but that's not much help when you're on the road and all you have is a microwave.


Actually I am LOCAL or SHIFTWORK but I gotta GET UP at Midnight to PUNCH IN

GO to bed about 6-7 ocklock

PROBLEM

I am so BURNED OUT that I dont wanna COOK 

I get home 10-11 in the Morning I usually take a NAP and I eat CARRYOUT or TV Dinners

ANd I do not really KNOW HOW to COOK my Ex Wife SPOILED ME

 @OceanloverOH

----------


## Sentinel

It's bizarre that so deep into the internet age, that people still promote silly myths, but enough about Zionism.

Microwaving is probably the healthiest way to cook food (along with steaming).  The worst being grilling (produces carcinogens in meat) or deep frying (high fat, usually uses unhealthy or damaged fat).   The next worse is boiling and draining (nutrients leached away).

----------

Rudy2D (03-19-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> I never used to think much of it but I was either reading about or heard on the Radio On my haull Overnight With COAST 2 COAST AM
> 
> Anyhow seems That MICROWAVES are MUTILATING FOOD the process destroys All Nutritional Value and Nutrients because its SEVERE RADIATION
> 
> Also ya cannot put METAL in Microwaves so Chemicals from PLASTIC Containers LEECH into our food and are CARCINOGENS "cancer causing agents"
>  @OceanloverOH here you are the FOOD EXPERT
> 
> Are my TV DINNERS and the Microwave KILLING ME


I don't and wont own a microwave oven, don't need one. Prepackaged meals are no damn good, and those plactic trays are worse.....hell microwave popcorn because of the plastic are bad for you. BPA is a gender bender, and it causes cancer. That's the stuff in plastic.

Cook real food, it's good for you.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Actually I am LOCAL or SHIFTWORK but I gotta GET UP at Midnight to PUNCH IN
> 
> GO to bed about 6-7 ocklock
> 
> PROBLEM
> 
> I am so BURNED OUT that I dont wanna COOK 
> 
> I get home 10-11 in the Morning I usually take a NAP and I eat CARRYOUT or TV Dinners
> ...


If you're on local runs and home to sleep....the very first thing you need is a crockpot.  I have some super-easy recipes that only take 10-15 minutes to put the ingredients in the crockpot, turn it on, and go to work.  When you get home, a complete, healthy dinner is ready, with leftovers for at least another meal.....which you put into a GLASS casserole dish and reheat in the microwave.  Let me know, Karl, I will be happy to help!

----------


## Cat

If it weren't for microwave ovens and his visits to our home for dinner, my boyfriend would starve.

But he's learning to cook! He lives in the dorm at college, so he hasn't had many chances to cook.

I usually make nice meals for him and portion them into single serving containers which he freezes. His roommate never uses the freezer of their dorm room, so Carl can fit two meals in there.

----------

Karl (03-29-2014)

----------


## 2cent

> I don't and wont own a microwave oven, don't need one. Prepackaged meals are no damn good, and those plactic trays are worse.....hell microwave popcorn because of the plastic are bad for you. BPA is a gender bender, and it causes cancer. That's the stuff in plastic.
> 
> Cook real food, it's good for you.


Canned green beans from the store are bad for you?  Only if you boil the nutrients out of them.
I strain, and warm them nicely in the microwave.
I also buy frozen vegetables.  I call them 'real food.'  You don't?

However, I normally steam frozen veggies on the stove.  I could be making a mistake.

----------


## 2cent

> If it weren't for microwave ovens and his visits to our home for dinner, my boyfriend would starve.
> 
> But he's learning to cook! He lives in the dorm at college, so he hasn't had many chances to cook.
> 
> I usually make nice meals for him and portion them into single serving containers which he freezes. His roommate never uses the freezer of their dorm room, so Carl can fit two meals in there.


You're a doll.  Seriously.  Lots of romances have started very well over a 'simmering stove.'  
'Tis fun, and I hope it works well for both of you.

----------

Cat (03-29-2014),sparsely (03-27-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I never used to think much of it but I was either reading about or heard on the Radio On my haull Overnight With COAST 2 COAST AM
> 
> Anyhow seems That MICROWAVES are MUTILATING FOOD the process destroys All Nutritional Value and Nutrients because its SEVERE RADIATION
> 
> Also ya cannot put METAL in Microwaves so Chemicals from PLASTIC Containers LEECH into our food and are CARCINOGENS "cancer causing agents"
>  @OceanloverOH here you are the FOOD EXPERT
> 
> Are my TV DINNERS and the Microwave KILLING ME



_Ruuuunnnn!_ 

Sorry, but I'm not going to panic.  Furthermore, and I'm sorry to tell you this, but we're all *dying*.  Yes, I know that's shocking.  Some of you may not even believe it, but it's true.  I'll probably be dead in less than 40 years. Most others on this forum will be dead a few years after.  

Odds are, someone on this forum will die of cancer or in a car accident in the next few years.  Should this cause alarm?  Cause fear?  NO.  It should point out the fact we all die so why not start living like you are dying?

*If a doctor told you tomorrow that you only have one year to live, what would you do with the rest of your life?*

----------

JustPassinThru (03-27-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> Canned green beans from the store are bad for you? Only if you boil the nutrients out of them.
> I strain, and warm them nicely in the microwave.
> I also buy frozen vegetables. I call them 'real food.' You don't?
> 
> However, I normally steam frozen veggies on the stove. I could be making a mistake.



I don't eat canned foods unless I'm camping.

----------


## QuaseMarco

I stopped microwaving in plastic a long time ago for that reason I stopped buying TV dinners.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I stopped microwaving in plastic a long time ago for that reason I stopped buying TV dinners.


It depends on the plastic, but I prefer ceramic.

----------


## 2cent

> I don't eat canned foods unless I'm camping.


How's come?

Granted, I prefer fresh, grow most of our own, but don't have a problem with picking up a case of Libby's Green Beans when they're on sale for .39/can.  Heck, that's cheaper than I can grow 'em.  Not that cost has _everything_ to do with it, but ya never know when crops may fail, and wish like heck you'd taken advantage of that sale.

----------


## 2cent

> I stopped microwaving in plastic a long time ago for that reason I stopped buying TV dinners.


Not that I'm a proponent of T.V. dinners, but have you never heard of this thing called an "oven?"  Ya know, that thing beneath the stove top?  Not only does it do a decent job of warming T.V. dinners, they don't come out tasting like rubber.

----------


## Perianne

> Not that I'm a proponent of T.V. dinners, but have you never heard of this thing called an "oven?"  Ya know, that thing beneath the stove top?  Not only does it do a decent job of warming T.V. dinners, they don't come out tasting like rubber.


I remember when I was a little girl.  I stayed an afternoon with a friend and her mom made us some TV dinners, in the aluminum.  That was the first time I had ever had it and I thought it was soooooo neat, and tasty.

----------


## 2cent

> I remember when I was a little girl.  I stayed an afternoon with a friend and her mom made us some TV dinners, in the aluminum.  That was the first time I had ever had it and I thought it was soooooo neat, and tasty.


Other than pot pies, I can't remember my first t.v. dinner.  It may have been in the home I grew up in, but most assuredly wasn't until my teen years. I do recall it was in aluminum. (I'm thinking we're close in age; I'll be 56 next week.)

My poor husband, though.  He had _heard_ of t.v. dinners, but didn't know just what they were.  All he knew is that his chances of getting one were slim to none, as they didn't have a t.v.
 :Roflmao:

----------

Perianne (03-29-2014)

----------


## michaelr

> How's come?
> 
> Granted, I prefer fresh, grow most of our own, but don't have a problem with picking up a case of Libby's Green Beans when they're on sale for .39/can.  Heck, that's cheaper than I can grow 'em.  Not that cost has _everything_ to do with it, but ya never know when crops may fail, and wish like heck you'd taken advantage of that sale.


I'll eat my canned foods, but I know what's in them. I used to drive my wife crazy, but she realizes that eating good foods is worth more then a few bucks.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Not that I'm a proponent of T.V. dinners, but have you never heard of this thing called an "oven?"  Ya know, that thing beneath the stove top?  Not only does it do a decent job of warming T.V. dinners, they don't come out tasting like rubber.


But probably the plastic has already leached into the food since packaging. The old TV dinners and pot pies were in metal trays.

----------


## Karl

> But probably the plastic has already leached into the food since packaging. The old TV dinners and pot pies were in metal trays.


True but Microwave didn't catch on large scale until the 1980's

When I was a kid my mother used to actually bake them in the oven

Seems they were much tastier back then tio or maybee I was just a stupid kid

----------


## 2cent

> True but Microwave didn't catch on large scale until the 1980's
> 
> When I was a kid my mother used to actually bake them in the oven
> 
> Seems they were much tastier back then tio or maybee I was just a stupid kid


Not sure when "back then" was, and I used to wonder the same thing; Was I just not picky?  But no, t.v. dinners were most definitely better 'back when.'
I will no longer buy them.

----------


## 2cent

> I'll eat my canned foods, but I know what's in them.


So do I, but that doesn't answer the question.  How come you don't like canned vegetables?

----------


## michaelr

> So do I, but that doesn't answer the question. How come you don't like canned vegetables?


I don't know what's in, and they are heavily laced with fluoride.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Canned asparagus bits are cheap and a personal favorite.  YOLO!

----------


## 2cent

> I don't know what's in, and they are heavily laced with fluoride.


 @michaelr, Where did you hear that?

The labels on my green bean cans read; Green beans, water, salt.

----------


## michaelr

> @michaelr, Where did you hear that?
> 
> The labels on my green bean cans read; Green beans, water, salt.


Fluoride is used in pesticides, and food that are canned are warehoused, they're kinda bottom of the barrel stuff, and they are sprayed. The FDA has a report depicting the amounts of fluoride in everyday food. You should look that up.

----------


## 2cent

> Fluoride is used in pesticides, and food that are canned are warehoused, they're kinda bottom of the barrel stuff, and they are sprayed. The FDA has a report depicting the amounts of fluoride in everyday food. You should look that up.


Considering the minimal amount of commercially canned vegetable that I eat, I don't think I'll sweat it.  Yes, I'm familiar w/the concerns of fluoride, but get none in our water, as we have a well.

Besides, what is commercially canned is not necessarily 'bottom of the barrel stuff.'  It depends on the company, and when they put their bids in for first cut, second cut, and so on.
(I live in the mid-west w/a husband who grew up in Kansas.  I also happen to read quite a bit on top of his first-hand knowledge.)
Oh, and I don't have problem with pesticides.  I'm _happy_ for pesticides.  Used properly, of course.

----------

michaelr (03-31-2014)

----------


## Dan40

Stetson is missing a bet by not making tinfoil hats for the wackadoodledo's.

----------


## michaelr

> Considering the minimal amount of commercially canned vegetable that I eat, I don't think I'll sweat it.  Yes, I'm familiar w/the concerns of fluoride, but get none in our water, as we have a well.
> 
> Besides, what is commercially canned is not necessarily 'bottom of the barrel stuff.'  It depends on the company, and when they put their bids in for first cut, second cut, and so on.
> (I live in the mid-west w/a husband who grew up in Kansas.  I also happen to read quite a bit on top of his first-hand knowledge.)
> Oh, and I don't have problem with pesticides.  I'm _happy_ for pesticides.  Used properly, of course.


I don't advocate that people shouldn't eat them, I'm just saying I don't.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I HATE microwaved foods, and have never owned a microwave. Never will. Ugh!

----------


## Dan40

> Fluoride is used in pesticides, and food that are canned are warehoused, they're kinda bottom of the barrel stuff, and they are sprayed. The FDA has a report depicting the amounts of fluoride in everyday food. You should look that up.


I eat near zero canned anything,,,,,,,,,,,,,BUT,

Go to your produce section when green beans are in peak season.  Take a photo of them with your phone.

Then go when green beans are in off season [and expensive]  take a photo of them too.

Then open a can of green beans and compare those beans to the photos.  The canned beans will look exactly like the peak season beans, not the gnarly off season ones.



In the military, one time they served us steaks.  I saw the box the steaks came in.  It was packed when I was ONE year old.

----------

michaelr (03-31-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I prefer frozen food to canned foods for out of season fruits and veggies, but canned food isn't necessarily bad in itself. The main thng that worried me is the lining in the can and how toxic any leached chemicals from it can be.

----------


## Dan40

> I prefer frozen food to canned foods for out of season fruits and veggies, but canned food isn't necessarily bad in itself. The main thng that worried me is the lining in the can and how toxic any leached chemicals from it can be.


A few years back, the price of fresh grapefruit was way down.  We drove past dozens of fields, not groves, where truckloads of grapefruit had been dumped.  Piles of rotting fruit up to 100 YARDS long, 20 feet high, 30 feet of wider at the base.  Some fields had rows of rotting fruit like that.  Hundreds of tons, maybe thousands.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> A few years back, the price of fresh grapefruit was way down.  We drove past dozens of fields, not groves, where truckloads of grapefruit had been dumped.  Piles of rotting fruit up to 100 YARDS long, 20 feet high, 30 feet of wider at the base.  Some fields had rows of rotting fruit like that.  Hundreds of tons, maybe thousands.


Why? Was there a blight?

----------


## Dan40

> Why? Was there a blight?


No, the fruit was excellent.  The PRICE had dropped below what citrus growers were willing to take.  So they cut the supply below demand, to jack up the price.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No, the fruit was excellent.  The PRICE had dropped below what citrus growers were willing to take.  So they cut the supply below demand, to jack up the price.


Capitalism is good.  That is their right.  Only a socialist would demand they sell at a price not to their liking.

----------


## 2cent

> No, the fruit was excellent.  The PRICE had dropped below what citrus growers were willing to take.  So they cut the supply below demand, to jack up the price.


Perhaps in this case, but many times that is not the only reason.  Many times it's more expensive to take it to the market than the cost, thereby losing their shirts in doing so.
Would _you_ spend $20 in gas to get to a job that paid $7.00?

----------


## 2cent

> I eat near zero canned anything,,,,,,,,,,,,,BUT,
> 
> Go to your produce section when green beans are in peak season.  Take a photo of them with your phone.
> 
> Then go when green beans are in off season [and expensive]  take a photo of them too.
> 
> Then open a can of green beans and compare those beans to the photos.  The canned beans will look exactly like the peak season beans, not the gnarly off season ones.


I look at that as a good thing.  Hopefully, you do, too?





> In the military, one time they served us steaks.  I saw the box the steaks came in.  It was packed when I was ONE year old.


How'd it taste?  Or did you run sceert?  lol

----------


## Sentinel

> Perhaps in this case, but many times that is not the only reason.  Many times it's more expensive to take it to the market than the cost, thereby losing their shirts in doing so.
> Would _you_ spend $20 in gas to get to a job that paid $7.00?


You're close.  The wasted grapefruit was worth far, far more than the cost of taking it from the field to the market.  

Most likely, the cost of growing the grapefruit was paid for by a government farm loan.  These crop loans don't have to be paid back of the crop fails.  So, the farmer got paid by taxpayers by just letting the fruit rot.  It wasn't worth the farmer selling the fruit because the proceeds would just have gone the government to repay the loan.   The market value of the fruit wasn't high enough to cover both the loan and the shipping.

A better analogy would be, would you pay $5 in gas just to get to a $100 job, knowing that a bankruptcy court would just take that $100 to pay off your creditors, before cancelling your debts?

----------


## 2cent

> You're close.  The wasted grapefruit was worth far, far more than the cost of taking it from the field to the market.  
> 
> Most likely, the cost of growing the grapefruit was paid for by a government farm loan.  These crop loans don't have to be paid back of the crop fails.  So, the farmer got paid by taxpayers by just letting the fruit rot.  It wasn't worth the farmer selling the fruit because the proceeds would just have gone the government to repay the loan.   The market value of the fruit wasn't high enough to cover both the loan and the shipping.
> 
> A better analogy would be, would you pay $5 in gas just to get to a $100 job, knowing that a bankruptcy court would just take that $100 to pay off your creditors, before cancelling your debts?


I'm not going to outright doubt you, Sentinel, but some more proof than, "most likely" would be good.

MOUNDS of corn and other vegetables lay fallow, going to waste, outside of silos when the Mississippi River went too shallow to ship it.  Trucking it was unthinkable.

----------


## Dan40

> I look at that as a good thing.  Hopefully, you do, too?
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it taste?  Or did you run sceert?  lol


Taste?  In a military chow hall?  Taste?  WTF is that???  :Smile: 

You EAT the steak.  PERIOD!

One time near the end of the fiscal year, we got boiled hot dogs for evening chow.

The next night, fried, previously boiled dogs. [darker and wrinkly] 

 The next night previously boiled, fried, hot dogs, sliced lengthwise with a piece of plastic cheese stuck in it and fried again. [really wrinkled and very dark colored now.] 

 The next night, previously boiled, twice fried hot dogs with cheese bits stuck to them served in a tomato sauce, or soup.  Hard to tell.

Steak 2 decades old?  Damn right you eat that!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


Very little literary license was used in the above post!

----------

